# Worried - Older Female



## thyme (May 25, 2009)

I have a girl that I got last June, and, at the time, I estimated her to be around four to five months old. Today, she managed to escape with all the chaos going on at my house right now - we're in the middle of moving. When I got home from work today I discovered that she was missing, and, after seaching frantically, found her in my closet. I was relieved that the crisis was over, especially so since we also have a none-too-rat-friendly cat.
However, my father came around and cheerfully remarked that he let my two boys out today for some free time. He did not know that my girl was missing, and was naturally quite distraught to learn of the prospect of pregnancy (even more so since she happens to be his favorite rattie). Now of course he feels terrible, and I'm panicking thinking of everything that could go wrong.

What are the chances of her being pregnant - is it absolute every time?
If she is pregnant, is there any way to confirm it sooner rather than later?
And what sort of issues could arise with a girl possibly somewhere in the 15-18 month range?
At what age are girls unable to concieve?

I'm hoping she either a. escaped after the boys had been out, b. didn't run into the boys, or c. is just too old to become pregnant.

Thanks so much for the help!


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

It is not absolute every time no, but they are very highly fertile creatures. I would weigh your girl daily to watch for a steady weight gain which would tell you that she is pregnant. Is she in good health? If so, I assume her pregnancy would go smoothly without putting her at too much of an increased risk. Fingers crossed shes not pregnant. If she is, you could consider an e-spay if you didn't think you would be able to rehome the babies.


----------



## thyme (May 25, 2009)

She's in wonderful heath, just very lazy. She loves her hammocks. 
But actually, I've never had any health problems with her whatsoever. I'll try and dig out our food scale to keep an eye on her weight. I'll have to find which box it's in. 
Also, should I begin to add extra protein to her diet, or wait until I see a change (or hopefully no change)?

Thanks! I feel a bit better about this whole situation.


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

I would give her small amounts of chicken or boiled egg, it won't do any harm if she isn't pregnant. And hopefully thats the case! If shes in great health, I wouldn't have too many concerns. I've had rescues much older, give birth to healthy litters. If you do get some surprise babies, check their milk bands regularly until they get their fur in, to ensure mom is making enough milk for everyone. If some babies have no milk bands on several occasions, I would give them additional feedings by hand.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Approximately 18 months is when most female rats start menopause but you honestly won't know when they are infertile...there's no signs, and I have heard of rats over 2 giving birth, or dying of labour complications.

BUT here's some good news to hold onto. Most rats go into their heats every 4-5 days and usually later at night. We can hope she wasn't in heat, and that like a typical rat she was fast asleep when you found her in the closet? Most rats that are MIA hole up and sleep somewhere comfy for the day and she could've been sleeping when the boys were out.

Weigh her daily with a digital scale and watch for weight gain, an older girl should have very little gain at this time of her life so it will be more obvious than a young growing girl.


----------

